# 2007 NAA National Field



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

C'Mon! 39 views and no one has anything to say about this issue! We are talking about possibly losing one of the few clubs that can host a FITA Field event in the country! By a bunch of horseback riders! Lets stick up for our sport for crying out loud!


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

I went last year for the first time and it ROCKED. This year 3 of my friends are going that have never been. I would encourage everyone to come. It is alot of fun and the shots are amazing!!


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

The craziest most insane up hill and downhill shots for sure, I guarantee you that you soon won't forget your experience from NAA Field Nationals. So everyone print up your meter tapes from Archers Advantage and start practicing for Spokane!


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i really want to go, but the dates don't work too well for me. we finish school later than they do in the US, and my exams are centered on that weekend. if it was any other weekend, i would definately try to go. i love field, but it's not big in my area.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

My first FITA Field was 2 years ago in 2005. I have to admit I am totally hooked now - it is the most fun you can have with a bow! I am definately going to be there! The first year I got to shoot with Dave Cousins and Steve Hickman on the unmarked - it was incredible fun and a great learning experience. Steve is a 3D shooter and he did the whole unmarked judging in yards - it was a piece of cake for him!


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

are the NAA Field Nationals marked or unmarked distances btw?


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Both!


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

*Lost Land*

Hey shooters the rumors are true. The City parks people are talking about not renewing our lease due to preasure from about a half dozen horse folks. It would appear that one of them (or more) is also with a group of land owners calling themselves the Pallisades Park Association. Some how thats giving them clout over us, who have been paying a lease and gate fees for 21 years. Presently we are without a lease and may only get a one year agreement to cover our NAA contract for next year. The best thing that could happen is that all of you write a letter to the Spokane City Parks Dept. Attn: Park Board telling them that you enjoy coming to Spokane and your feelings about the field shoot and how few of them are available. Please express yourselves the previous is to give you some ideas only. I know that if we are booted the club will probably fold. It would be a shame because we are one of the states most active clubs with NASP and have trained over 16 instructors this year. We also work with over 2000 kids and adults in a week at the Sportsman show and help with Boys and Girl scouts of America. The best, however, is that we help with two classes (if they have enrolement)for Spokane Parks! We are presently over 150 family memeberships. Please write and keep it positive. We are representing one of the greatest sports of all time.

Check out some great pictures that Andy took at last years shoot. www.evergreenarcheryclub.org 

Jim Cowgill
Evergreen Archery Club


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Bowmn said:


> Hey shooters the rumors are true. The City parks people are talking about not renewing our lease due to preasure from about a half dozen horse folks. It would appear that one of them (or more) is also with a group of land owners calling themselves the Pallisades Park Association. Some how thats giving them clout over us, who have been paying a lease and gate fees for 21 years. Presently we are without a lease and may only get a one year agreement to cover our NAA contract for next year. The best thing that could happen is that all of you write a letter to the Spokane City Parks Dept. Attn: Park Board telling them that you enjoy coming to Spokane and your feelings about the field shoot and how few of them are available. Please express yourselves the previous is to give you some ideas only. I know that if we are booted the club will probably fold. It would be a shame because we are one of the states most active clubs with NASP and have trained over 16 instructors this year. We also work with over 2000 kids and adults in a week at the Sportsman show and help with Boys and Girl scouts of America. The best, however, is that we help with two classes (if they have enrolement)for Spokane Parks! We are presently over 150 family memeberships. Please write and keep it positive. We are representing one of the greatest sports of all time.
> 
> Check out some great pictures that Andy took at last years shoot. www.evergreenarcheryclub.org
> 
> ...


Jim can you post the full address for those of us who want to write? An email address of the people who we can contact via email would be ideal as most of us don't use snail mail much 

Have you notified Linda at the WSAA? Being a member of such a large organization should trump that made-up home owners club BS that you have opposing you. Maybe she can write a letter to put things into perspective


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

SuperX said:


> Have you notified Linda at the WSAA? Being a member of such a large organization should trump that made-up home owners club BS that you have opposing you. Maybe she can write a letter to put things into perspective


i agree. with so many people involved with the club, i don't really see how a small group of horseback riders and some made up home owners association could pose problems with Evergreen Archers with the city. and by hosting the NAA Field Nationals, that helps to draw tourists to the city. how could they not want such a successful club in their midst?

btw, those pictures on the first page of the website really are insane shots!


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

It seems like the city of Spokane is becoming "progressive" and like it or not archery is always lumped together with hunting, be it good or bad. And a bow and arrow is considered a "weapon" so the politically correct thing for the city to do is to side with the "peaceful horseback riders", so they will take the path of least resistance, the easy way out, just kick out those evil deer killers. Just my $.02


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Check out these links to more pictures from last year. Crystal, maybe you could post some pics from 2 years ago, they were great.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=340624

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=340640


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

andy1996 said:


> Check out these links to more pictures from last year. Crystal, maybe you could post some pics from 2 years ago, they were great.
> 
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=340624
> ...


Andy where is your left hand on this one - Jahna looks a little bit nervous! :tongue: Just kiddin!


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

here is one of the more memorable shots from 2005 - it was only about 11M but it was dang near straight down.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

SuperX said:


> here is one of the more memorable shots from 2005 - it was only about 11M but it was dang near straight down.


cooooool. that shot would be tricky with a recurve, what with the lower limb being so long.


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry for being slow to respond. Long work days and finishing the NAA range. We have another meeting with the city parks manager on Thursday, and it would appear that we will walk away with some form of an agreement. He has hinted that our lease may go up along with requirements. I will fight that! The horse folks pay nothing and expect to access all near by parks with immunity of payment or chipping in for our road maintenance. I would strongly suggest snail mail over email it just never seems to get passed along or it was accidentally deleted and "The checks in the mail." The mailing address is 808 West Spokane Falls Blvd. Seventh Floor Spokane City Hall, Spokane WA 99201 or email [email protected]. If we manage to stave off the Vultures I intend to take our fight to the Parks Board to attempt a long term lease so this won't come up every two to three years. So please think long term lease and the email address is to the primary addministrator for the parks board. Thank you all for your support and forward this on to all of your sponsors to send out among their shooters. This is a fight for all archers. Thanks again! If the picture of Joe loaded fine all I can say is "It's Back!" if not this forum needs to except larger files! Handle that would you Crystal?


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Bowmn said:


> Sorry for being slow to respond. Long work days and finishing the NAA range. We have another meeting with the city parks manager on Thursday, and it would appear that we will walk away with some form of an agreement. He has hinted that our lease may go up along with requirements. I will fight that! The horse folks pay nothing and expect to access all near by parks with immunity of payment or chipping in for our road maintenance. I would strongly suggest snail mail over email it just never seems to get passed along or it was accidentally deleted and "The checks in the mail." The mailing address is 808 West Spokane Falls Blvd. Seventh Floor Spokane City Hall, Spokane WA 99201 or email [email protected]. If we manage to stave off the Vultures I intend to take our fight to the Parks Board to attempt a long term lease so this won't come up every two to three years. So please think long term lease and the email address is to the primary addministrator for the parks board. Thank you all for your support and forward this on to all of your sponsors to send out among their shooters. This is a fight for all archers. Thanks again! If the picture of Joe loaded fine all I can say is "It's Back!" if not this forum needs to except larger files! Handle that would you Crystal?


I will write something tomorrow but I doubt it will get there before the meeting. I strongly suggest you engage Linda Parker and the WSAA to bolster your case.

Here is the picture I think you were hinting at...


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

That's the picture! Please keep in mind this meeting is just for the moment since we have no lease. All letters are intended for extending our stay. This meeting will be the deciding factor on weather it's time to throw in all the marbles ( Linda, IBO, NAA, NFAA, SRSC ect,) the last SRSC is the Spokane Regional Sports Commission. They are the ones that told us about bidding for our first NAA.
And what a ride its been every since!
Great Relationships to say the least!

Jim


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Jim,

You might point out to the city that the number of injuries among horseback riders is very high (liability to the city) while injuries among archers is one of the lowest of any sport. The fear of law suites always gets a bureaucrats attention.

Dave


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

I think Evergreen is in a good position i.e. having several aces in the hole such as the WSAA, NASP, NAA, NFAA, IBO, etc. that they can turn to to fight this thing, but nevertheless, we need as many people as possible to attend this event at the end of June, maybe have the mayor come and watch-- have Jim escort him or her around to see the quality shooters there.


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

The mayor better have crampons and 200' of rope! I can see it now; Andy is saying "Oh NO!" Crystal is making a fist and saying "YES!" Just a teaser! I will be happy to have the Thursday meeting behind us, and then I will get in touch with the local media outlets to inform them of the shoot and our predicament. We have been pretty tight lipped locally trying to keep the instigators in the dark of what’s to come if the meeting does not go well. I hope to catch them as off guard as they did me.
JC


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Boy this is getting good!


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Bowmn said:


> The mayor better have crampons and 200' of rope! I can see it now; Andy is saying "Oh NO!" Crystal is making a fist and saying "YES!" Just a teaser! I will be happy to have the Thursday meeting behind us, and then I will get in touch with the local media outlets to inform them of the shoot and our predicament. We have been pretty tight lipped locally trying to keep the instigators in the dark of what’s to come if the meeting does not go well. I hope to catch them as off guard as they did me.
> JC



YES!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## jahna (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi everyone! Just so you know... I will definately be there. This is an incredible tournament and I wouldn't miss it for the world. You all have my support. Jahna


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

jahna said:


> Hi everyone! Just so you know... I will definately be there. This is an incredible tournament and I wouldn't miss it for the world. You all have my support. Jahna


ut oh, I better start practicing!


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*NAA Field*

I know Jamie is planning to be there. She's practicing at the Ohio Field this weekend so she can have a glimmer of hope at Nationals.


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Look forward to seein' ya Jahna. I will see you there.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

lcv said:


> I know Jamie is planning to be there. She's practicing at the Ohio Field this weekend so she can have a glimmer of hope at Nationals.


Oh brother! This is going to be fun :shade: Wish I could make it back there for the Ohio practice session I hear it is an awesome shoot.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

Man i wish i could be there if i wasnt going to joad nationals in chula vista i would definatly be there i guess there is always next year post lost of pics so i dont feel left out


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey gang you may need to bring half your wardrobe. Sunday it was 93 degrees and tonight at the range it was 56 with wind and rain. You have to love Spokane weather!

Jim


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Bowmn said:


> Hey gang you may need to bring half your wardrobe. Sunday it was 93 degrees and tonight at the range it was 56 with wind and rain. You have to love Spokane weather!
> 
> Jim


let's just hope for clear weather and no rain. Last year was fun on Sunday climbing those cliffs with a bow, quiver, and 2" of mud on your boots


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Sometimes even the best get a little thrown by the terrain!


----------



## Chopper94 (Jan 26, 2003)

SuperX said:


> My first FITA Field was 2 years ago in 2005. I have to admit I am totally hooked now - it is the most fun you can have with a bow! I am definately going to be there! The first year I got to shoot with Dave Cousins and Steve Hickman on the unmarked - it was incredible fun and a great learning experience. Steve is a 3D shooter and he did the whole unmarked judging in yards - it was a piece of cake for him!


SuperX,
Sure, "piece of cake". If I remember right I had the lowest score of all of us that day. 

Hopefully this year will be better. See you out there in a couple of weeks.

Chopper


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Chopper94 said:


> SuperX,
> Sure, "piece of cake". If I remember right I had the lowest score of all of us that day.
> 
> Hopefully this year will be better. See you out there in a couple of weeks.
> ...


Hey Chopper, you were shooting with SuperX and Dave Cousins... what didja expect :wink:


----------



## Chopper94 (Jan 26, 2003)

SuperX said:


> Hey Chopper, you were shooting with SuperX and Dave Cousins... what didja expect :wink:


I smell a challenge! What's the bet? :tongue:


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Chopper94 said:


> I smell a challenge! What's the bet? :tongue:


oh trust me - there is a bet, :tongue: but longest distance traveled to shoot makes it your perogative to name the stakes! :wink:


----------



## Chopper94 (Jan 26, 2003)

SuperX said:


> oh trust me - there is a bet, :tongue: but longest distance traveled to shoot makes it your perogative to name the stakes! :wink:


Hmmm.....I will have to think this over for a bit.


----------



## R&B (Oct 4, 2006)

I will be attending the event for the first time. I'm looking forward to it. Field archery is always a blast. This is one aspect of archery that is not promoted enough. It is a fantastic family sport and all the hiking has a good health benefit. More marketing on the behalf of the archery induststry as a whole should be done. I think we need a change in the perception of the bow and arrow. All the great hunting programs on T.V. are great but to grow archery we need much much more than just killing deer and the Olympics (Ahh......they don't really show much Olympic archery on T.V.). The horse people wouldn't stand a chance if that where a little league baseball or soccer field :wink:

I would like to make a suggestion in contacting the ATA for some help in this matter as well. I know that one of the on going fights with the ATA is developing places for new/archers in general to shoot/learn archery. I think Denise Parker is the lead with the Archery Park program. 

It was mentioned earlier in the thread getting the media involved is a good idea. There was the same issue here with an field archery range. The dog people wanted a dog park. With some quick thinking a friend got a news paper to come out and do a small article on the youth program run at the archery range. I think helping the kids wins out over the dogs.... it should in most cases.


-R&B


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Chopper94 said:


> Hmmm.....I will have to think this over for a bit.


Should I be scared?  :mg: :wink:


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*I Messed Up!*

Super X. I messed up as Jamie was at the Big Sky this weekend. Ohio shoot is next weekend. Then out to Spokane. I just can't keep track anymore because I am old and senile. Still time for you and OBT to go to Ohio and shoot a field round.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

lcv said:


> Super X. I messed up as Jamie was at the Big Sky this weekend. Ohio shoot is next weekend. Then out to Spokane. I just can't keep track anymore because I am old and senile. Still time for you and OBT to go to Ohio and shoot a field round.


Next weekend is NFAA Sectionals or I would be there in a heartbeat!

OBT and FITA Field??? Nah, he's skeered! :mg:


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

Hey christal this is sean i shot mith you at the state target champs the second day i was just wondering were the nfaa sectionals is at


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

youngarchery said:


> Hey christal this is sean i shot mith you at the state target champs the second day i was just wondering were the nfaa sectionals is at


they are this weekend - check out this thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=499922

Hope you can make it!


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Chopper94 said:


> Hmmm.....I will have to think this over for a bit.


I say Cha Cha Chopper, what's the bet?


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

Crystal, are you about ready for the rope decent on the shear cliff? I looked at a couple of shoots ukey:that I would have loved to introduce, but there was just no way! I will see if I can work out the kinks so I can use a couple of them next year.  Maybe just a few sections of job-site scaffolding stairs would do the trick. Keep your eyes open for signs on the range that may call for your attention.

Jim Cowgill
Evergreen Archery Club


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Bowmn said:


> Crystal, are you about ready for the rope decent on the shear cliff? I looked at a couple of shoots ukey:that I would have loved to introduce, but there was just no way! I will see if I can work out the kinks so I can use a couple of them next year.  Maybe just a few sections of job-site scaffolding stairs would do the trick. Keep your eyes open for signs on the range that may call for your attention.
> 
> Jim Cowgill
> Evergreen Archery Club



I am planning an REI trip on Monday to pick up some crampons, you better bring the rope :wink:


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh another heads up. The registration log for the shoot is posted on the Evergreen Archery Club web site under "Flyers". It's not completely up to date we still have a few stragglers and some dropping out due to family commitments, but its pretty close. Those of you listed as not having your waivers in I will have some available at the registration booth.

www.evergreenarcheryclub.org 

JC


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

interesting attendees - some big names missing or maybe planning to register on-site? Where's Cuz, Jahna, Dudley, Josh Miller, Reo, Logan, Diane Watson, OBT? How about Ron Hardesty, Sandy Swirles-Duncan, Marion and Melanie DeBusk? What happened to GT, Vic, Kristin Milchanowski, Jay Barrs, Jeff Button?

Come on guys!

What I find most exciting is that there is at least 15 more registered this year than in 2005 which was the last off-year. That is even without the 15 mentioned above which is a huge increase in interest since 2005. I know it isn't quite up to World Team Trials attendance but it is very respectable.

I think the reputation of Evergreen and the exposure we have given FITA Field on AT and ALC has really boosted interest. Maybe NAA Field is being reborn? One can only hope - it is the most fun you can have with a bow


----------



## Footsteps (Jan 20, 2003)

*update*

I know Josh Miller will not be able to make it this year, but I do know that Cuz will be there. I think Dudley will be in Europe at that time. 

This is a great venue. Extremely challenging and a ton of fun. Where else can you cut 7 meters on a shot and feel like your follow through is going to propel you off a cliff.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Footsteps said:


> I know Josh Miller will not be able to make it this year, but I do know that Cuz will be there. I think Dudley will be in Europe at that time.
> 
> This is a great venue. Extremely challenging and a ton of fun. Where else can you cut 7 meters on a shot and feel like your follow through is going to propel you off a cliff.


after Jim's warnings to bring rope, I am going to start practicing shooting from my knees.... hugging a tree. :mg:


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

Crystal, I just have to keep the rest guessing. It will be just like shooting in the back yard! Of coarse that is relative to the landscape of a very few yards. Rumor has it that Dave, John, Darin, and Reo will be here.

JC


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Bowmn said:


> Crystal, I just have to keep the rest guessing. It will be just like shooting in the back yard! Of coarse that is relative to the landscape of a very few yards. Rumor has it that Dave, John, Darin, and Reo will be here.
> 
> JC


My back yard if I lived in Hades! 

If the rumor is true then I guess there is no need to start a campaign of ridicule and embarassment. Drat! I was looking forward to that :tongue:


----------



## Chopper94 (Jan 26, 2003)

OK Crystal. I got the bet. Best score on Sat and then best score on Sun. Two payouts (to me of course). Since you will be paying me anyway, I am willing to put up a couple of Chicago Deep Dish pizzas from the legendary Geno's East. I will have them shipped to your home door. What are you willing to loose??


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

*the wager*

obviously I'm willing to lose my girlish figure after chowing down not 1 but 2 of Chicago's finest! Yum!

Were I to lose, hypothetically of course, I would treat you to one of the Northwest's most succulent delicacies, and one that is in season right now.... Copper River salmon. Admittedly it is a bit of an over-bet but I am willing to pay off for verifiable miracles


----------



## Chopper94 (Jan 26, 2003)

Super X -- Deal!

How did you do at the sectionals?


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Chopper94 said:


> Super X -- Deal!
> 
> How did you do at the sectionals?


So we're on! I'm tasting that pizza already even if it means another hour or two on the treadmill!

Sectionals were a blast! I came to realize my sight tape was off a bit but I thought I shot OK, I just didn't score that well. I did post a PB for competition at 533 for the field but gave it back on the hunter.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

So on Saturday (unmarked) the furthest distance is 55m on a 80cm face. Is that correct? How many targets each day? 

My brain is hurting with all this thinking. 

Yards to meters, meters to yards, multiply by 1.09, etc........... 

Why can't I just use my palm.

I need a :darkbeer: more like :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::cocktail: :wink:


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

*NAA Distances*

Matt, I hope this helps.

Unmarked Round
20 cm / 5-10 barebow / 10-15 recurve & compound
40 cm / 10-20 barebow / 15-25 rec & cpd
60 cm / 15-30 barebow / 20-35 rec & cpd
80 cm / 30-45 barebow / 35-55 rec & cpd
Marked Round
20 cm / 5-10-15 barebow / 10-15-20 rec & cpd
40 cm / 15-20-25 barebow / 20-25-30 rec & cpd
60 cm / 30-35-40 barebow / 35-40-45 rec & cpd
80 cm / 40-45-50 barebow / 50-55-60 rec & cpd
On a 24 target course there should be 6 targets of each size.
24 targets each day

Jim Cowgill
Evergreen Archery Club


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

80cm is between 35-55m
60cm is between 20-35m
40cm is between 15-25m
20cm is between 10-15m

These are unmarked distances, the marked distances are longer with 60m max. And remember, no Palm pilots, inclinometers, or any electronics at all. Also no cut charts or any notes about targets.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks guys. That is the info that I had. Can I have a conversion chart on my clip board? Yards = meters. I might have grown up in Canada but I can't mix the two.


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

I just spoke with SuperX and it is indeed legal to have a yards-meters conversion sheet.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Just an fyi, it is also legal to have a chart showing the target size and distance ranges for the marked and unmarked as noted above in the thread. Basically any info shown or written in the FITA rule book can be used on the course as well.

>>------>


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

CHPro said:


> Just an fyi, it is also legal to have a chart showing the target size and distance ranges for the marked and unmarked as noted above in the thread. Basically any info shown or written in the FITA rule book can be used on the course as well.
> 
> >>------>



Now you're talkin. Next item on my "what can I have" is....I don't like puting a sight tape on my bar. Can I have a sight mark chart on my clip board?

I am going to have to get a bigger clip board.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

USNarcher said:


> Now you're talkin. Next item on my "what can I have" is....I don't like puting a sight tape on my bar. Can I have a sight mark chart on my clip board?
> 
> I am going to have to get a bigger clip board.


Sure - you can have your sight marks... in fact not having them on the bar will make it hard for others to guess what you are setting your sight for -you may want to make a cover for the scale side of your sight out of velcro so you are completely covered.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

SuperX said:


> Sure - you can have your sight marks... in fact not having them on the bar will make it hard for others to guess what you are setting your sight for -you may want to make a cover for the scale side of your sight out of velcro so you are completely covered.


Jamie and Janet Barrs both had velcro on their sight bars-me-I have my sight marks taped to the lower limb of my bow and another same card in my quiver. when I change arrows. limbs or string materials its far easier


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I am not going to those lengths. If they want to win that bad so be it. They still have to shoot the arrow.


----------



## Chopper94 (Jan 26, 2003)

Hmmm...Salmon...Yum.....:tongue:

Super X, I will PM my address for you to overnight those fillets.


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

*Pizza vs Salmon*

You know that I hate to take sides, but I would love a slice of that Pizza! :tongue: No offense Chopper but I have fish!

JC


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Bowmn said:


> You know that I hate to take sides, but I would love a slice of that Pizza! :tongue: No offense Chopper but I have fish!
> 
> JC


Yep, sounds like Chopper is buying lunch! :tongue:


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Crystal, can you please save piece for me? I love Chicago style pizza!


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

andy1996 said:


> Crystal, can you please save piece for me? I love Chicago style pizza!


I wouldn't write ol' chopper off so quickly - he kicked my butt last time on the marked so I am going to have to shoot my best to even get a sniff of that pie. But if you promise to bring the :darkbeer: I am sure there will be an extra piece :wink:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey Crystal. Beings how this is my first time in the NAA arena, are you gonna take it easy on me? Maybe spot me a couple a points. :set1_thinking:

I'm like a whale outta water. Thankfully it won't be hot over there.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

USNarcher said:


> Hey Crystal. Beings how this is my first time in the NAA arena, are you gonna take it easy on me? Maybe spot me a couple a points. :set1_thinking:
> 
> I'm like a whale outta water. Thankfully it won't be hot over there.


Me spot YOU? Somebody has been drinking the bong water again! :tongue:

How about we call it even up and hopefully you will have some mercy on me? Besides, the person you have to keep a look out for is Andy - I bet he will put you on the pine :zip:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

SuperX said:


> Me spot YOU? Somebody has been drinking the bong water again! :tongue:
> 
> How about we call it even up and hopefully you will have some mercy on me? Besides, the person you have to keep a look out for is Andy - I bet he will put you on the pine :zip:



Now who's been hittin the bong water.:wink:

Andy. How much you been dishin out for a "Fan Club"?  Got your own little posse going on here.:wink:

I am really looking forward to this weekend. I have been reading up on all the "gouge" and you guys don't have a chance. :tongue: 

Cuz maybe the master. :77: But just because all you guys smuggled him in and didn't tell anyone that he was secretly training the Nock Point Crew doesn't mean that you have this thing all wrapped up.:nono:

This newbie is going to take some of these old tricks and show you a little something. :nixon::elf_moon:


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

its On Like Donkey Kong!


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

andy1996 said:


> its On Like Donkey Kong!


C'mon Andy wake up. You know that you can't keep up.:wink: You may try to take advantage of the fact that I am a NAA Field virgin.  But there is still an X on the target.

I hope, for your sake, that they place you in a group other than mine. That way you won't feel bad ALL day just at the end of the day. :wink:

See ya Saturday morning.


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Indeed I am banking on the fact that you are a NAA Field Virgin, I know I will have to build a sizeable lead in the unmarked, because I know you will definately do well in the marked, so that will be my strategy, besides, the person I am gunning for is the Dugemeister, he beat me by 1 friggin point last year, so he is on my list to beat this year.


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Anything to add Crystal? I need you to put me over some more!


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Andy. Don't be rollin over that easy. :no: From what I been hearin is you been down at Skookum setting up the ultimate in NAA practice ranges. You should be gunning for Mr. Dave. Guesstimating those yardages ......oops....meters down to the millimeter. :wink:

Your counterpart, Crystal, has been feeding me the gouge on determining those distances. Now I am thinking I may be misguided. :tongue:


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

So, its up to you to determine if the stuff Crystal is feeding you is true or false, we will never know! After all she is on my team, so just do this: determine the square root of the hypotenuse and subtract the sub-meter velocity multiplyed by the max/ min meters minus the angle of deflection divided by the terminal velocity and deduct .508 centimeters and then determine the height quadrant times the current air pressure and that is the true distance to your target and don't forget to make sure you have the right sized face and you have to do all of this in your head as there are no electronics allowed, hey maybe you could pull out a slide rule and a piece of paper as I believe those are legal....easy right? Or just bribe Jim Cowgill and maybe he will give you a few hints about the course. LOL!


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

andy1996 said:


> So, its up to you to determine if the stuff Crystal is feeding you is true or false, we will never know! After all she is on my team, so just do this: determine the square root of the hypotenuse and subtract the sub-meter velocity multiplyed by the max/ min meters minus the angle of deflection divided by the terminal velocity and deduct .508 centimeters and then determine the height quadrant times the current air pressure and that is the true distance to your target and don't forget to make sure you have the right sized face and you have to do all of this in your head as there are no electronics allowed, hey maybe you could pull out a slide rule and a piece of paper as I believe those are legal....easy right? Or just bribe Jim Cowgill and maybe he will give you a few hints about the course. LOL!


Dang it Andy! You promised to keep "the system" a secret! :secret: Now everyone will be using the height quadrant. :sad:

USN, you gotta believe me when I say you will be wondering what hit you on Monday. By then the winner will be determined and it may not be me, it may not be cha cha chopper, and it may not be Andy, but it definately will be Dungeonmaster Jim. That man is pure evil when he sets a course and I hear he is not bothering with any gimmies this year, going for 24 pure and simple knee knockin' - head reelin' - semi-vertical shots with a bit of a side hill and no footing.

It's in the game!


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

USNarcher said:


> Andy. Don't be rollin over that easy. :no: From what I been hearin is you been down at Skookum setting up the ultimate in NAA practice ranges. You should be gunning for Mr. Dave. Guesstimating those yardages ......oops....meters down to the millimeter. :wink:
> 
> Your counterpart, Crystal, has been feeding me the gouge on determining those distances. Now I am thinking I may be misguided. :tongue:


USN, I have you down for a minimum of 340 on Saturday - don't disappoint me! My guidance is true and your abilities in the hills are well known, just trust your shot and bring plenty of arrows... just in case! :tongue:


----------



## Chopper94 (Jan 26, 2003)

Boy, I might have to buy more pies than I thought. 

Jim, we will have to talk on Friday. Maybe I can have some overnighted for Sat. How many points will that buy me?????


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

let me see Matt, Andy, Crystal, and Dugee all on the same target. I would have to mike that group! That trash talk would carry over to a late night:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

SuperX said:


> USN, I have you down for a minimum of 340 on Saturday - don't disappoint me! My guidance is true and your abilities in the hills are well known, just trust your shot and bring plenty of arrows... just in case! :tongue:



Heck I don't even know how many targets we shoot each day. I think that it is 3 arrows per target though.:noidea:

When I step up to the line someone will have to smack me a couple of times to shoot the right target. Because I'm sure that there is probably some sort of rule for which target to shoot. :frusty:

Heck I had trouble spelling my initials on my arrows last night. :doh:

Need more. :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

I did find out last night that if I over guestimate the METERS by 10 that I can get a jarlicker on the outer ring. :humble:


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Looks like everyone made it and the practice field is thinning out - everyone is excited to get started tomorrow morning early! All of the targets tomorrow will be on the marked section from last year which means some very steep and picturesque shots. I will try to get some good pictures tomorrow. 

Looks like we have about 60 shooters which is GREAT! I think the newbies will be put in groups with more experienced archers tomorrow and I expect by monday we will have a great new group of FITA Field shooters. This is the blue jeans division of the NAA, no white pants required :wink:


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

SuperX said:


> This is the blue jeans division of the NAA, no white pants required :wink:


*nods* No white pants allowed! :shade:


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Field is hard.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Sounds like people had a blast. This was one of the shots that elicited an "Oh my" from many as they approached the stake.


----------



## NHSarcher (Oct 15, 2004)

[/QUOTE]

This picture is hilarious!


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Day 1 - unmarked: What a day! Very very fun shots (if you like angles and difficult terrain). On the mens Recurve side it was Vic Wonderle outdistancing the field by a large margin. On the women's recurve side, it was our own G33K leading by a handfull - way to go Nikki!!! On the Mens Compound it was Cousins 356, Dudley 353 and for women's compund it was Jahna at 348 and Jamie Van Natta at 347.

*I* am smelling some famous Geno's Pizza as I edged Cha Cha Chopper by a mere 2 points. :tongue: Tomorrow will be the marked and usually the scores go down a bit as the targets get further and the dungeonmaster tends to stretch things out pretty well.

I'll post some pics monday when I get back to the house


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

How to build an NAA Field Range. You first must find the perfect shooting stake location. LOL
JC


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Did any Barebow Recurves show up for this year?

Dave


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Dave T said:


> Did any Barebow Recurves show up for this year?
> 
> Dave



Yeah Dave sorry not to post anything, i didn't really know who is leading as I didn't see the scores, but on the womens side it is Julie Robinson and Rebecca Harris battling for 1st and on the mens side it is the usual suspects 

I'll grab a pic of the scoreboard this morning so I can make sure to get the resuts on line as fast as possible.

here is our starting target - it was 15M away and shot for someplace off the tape. It pays to have a "crazy mark" for these vertical shots when nothing else makes sense :wink:


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

*Thank You All!*

I just want to say THANK YOU! to all that attended. We at Evergreen Archery Club enjoyed having you at our range.

Jim Cowgill


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

No, Thank You. Your time and efforts (to you and your club) are truly appreciated.

Now, when I get the feeling back in my body, I'll have to head out to start practicing for next year.


----------



## Chopper94 (Jan 26, 2003)

Jim,

I want to thank you and your staff at Evergreen. It was an amazing shoot and we all really enjoyed ourselves. So, from the Illinois contigent, a big THANKS!!!!









Steve


----------



## Chopper94 (Jan 26, 2003)

And yes, there were several barebow shooters.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks for including us Barebow types! (smiley face goes here)

Kari,

Harold Rush is putting on a FITA Field shoot in September up in Payson. I hope to get Papago to sponser one out at Usery in the Spring. Come join us.

Dave


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Yup. I hav already contacted Harold about it. Hoping to get a few of the ASU kids out to give it a try.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Thank you Jim, Ed and the rest of the Evergreen archers for putting on one heck of a shoot. 

Jim, I think that you could have put a little more effort into some of those shots. I thought that it was going to be challenging.:wink:

That was my first experience at NAA Field and I really enjoyed it. Especially now that I know how to shoot a 12m target with a 70 degree angle. I think that anyone that wants a change to thier archery routine should give it a try. Thanks again.

Hey Andy, where are you?


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

*Evergreen Archery Club ROCKS!*

Jim you did your reputation proud! A world medalist I know said after the first day it was the hardest field course he had ever shot. I personally think it was no comparison to last year - way tougher! The WTT next year should be very interesting!

Here is one of the extreme birdies - do you think this is steep? I swear one of my arrows was a 3, 4, and a 5 all at once


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Here are some of the other shots we had


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

and some more


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

a few more


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

wrapping up the unmarked day


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Sensible Footware is requried - Wal-Mart boots not recommended :wink:


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

My last target on the unmarked ... just a little off


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Deb and Jeff McNail and Tom Parrish were my shooting partners for the first day - we had a great time! Unfortunately Deb's medically reconstructed knee didn't like all the climbing and she was unable to compete on the 2nd day.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

SuperX said:


> Day 1 - unmarked: What a day! Very very fun shots (if you like angles and difficult terrain). On the mens Recurve side it was Vic Wonderle outdistancing the field by a large margin. On the women's recurve side, it was our own G33K leading by a handfull - way to go Nikki!!! On the Mens Compound it was Cousins 356, Dudley 353 and for women's compund it was Jahna at 348 and Jamie Van Natta at 347.
> 
> *I* am smelling some famous Geno's Pizza as I edged Cha Cha Chopper by a mere 2 points. :tongue: Tomorrow will be the marked and usually the scores go down a bit as the targets get further and the dungeonmaster tends to stretch things out pretty well.
> 
> I'll post some pics monday when I get back to the house


Well the Chopper came back big time on Sunday and nipped me by 10 :wink: so the bet is a push and we will reset for 2008 World Team Trials / NAA FITA Field Nationals. I will be ready for you on the marked next year Steve! :darkbeer:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Anyone have any final scores Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

BHNTR1 said:


> Anyone have any final scores Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cotty - 

They've been in this thread since last night...  Jim was great and got them posted on the day that the tournament finished. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=514685

-peace,
Hollywood


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> Cotty -
> 
> They've been in this thread since last night...  Jim was great and got them posted on the day that the tournament finished.
> 
> ...




Thanks, Guess I should have looked farther........


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

I had an awesome time and for the first time, I enjoyed the unmarked round, once you figure it out, it becomes addicting! My prediction was right, I beat USNArcher in the unmarked, but he smoked me in the marked round. I will post some pics of the brutal course Cowgill set up.


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

*Range Request*

Great Photos! I love the one of Cody, Kris, and Dugan. I hope that all of you please remember to write the Mayor and the parks board. You may want to HINT that a World Fita bid would have the potential of bringing a global audience.

Thank you all once again. I can not think of any other group of archers that I would be willing to go through this for!

Jim Cowgill
Evergreen Archery Club


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

here is the address to reach the mayor


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

a few pics from day 2


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

These are no hooker boots but they are certainly far from sensible! :wink:


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

Andy, in the picture of you John, and Dave was it really going so bad for you that Dave had to say a prayer for you!!????  Don't believe me? Scroll up.:wink:

JC


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Bowmn said:


> Andy, in the picture of you John, and Dave was it really going so bad for you that Dave had to say a prayer for you!!????  Don't believe me? Scroll up.:wink:
> 
> JC


He wasn't praying for me, he was attempting to steal a snickers bar out of my fanny pack!


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

andy1996 said:


> I had an awesome time and for the first time, I enjoyed the unmarked round, once you figure it out, it becomes addicting! My prediction was right, I beat USNArcher in the unmarked, but he smoked me in the marked round. I will post some pics of the brutal course Cowgill set up.


OK Andy I'll give you Saturday. Once. Now that I have those 70 degree shots figured out it will be that last time. So cherish it. You shot well Saturday.

Jim- I don't think that Cuz is praying for Andy. I think that he is praying that Andy has to run off soon to catch his plane. :wink:


----------



## pbs (Feb 7, 2006)

*a few more photos*

here are a few more photos


----------



## pbs (Feb 7, 2006)

*more*

few more


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Nice Pictures


----------



## Ijustwannashoot (Oct 12, 2006)

*all my photos*

If you care to see more photos of the field event I have uploaded all my photos, some good, some not so good... Click Here to Download
It is a huge file (224.7mb)and will take a little over an hour  to download.

Had another great year, by far the most fun tournament of the year thanks to the Evergreen Archery Club!

see you again next year!
Jacques


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Ijustwannashoot said:


> If you care to see more photos of the field event I have uploaded all my photos, some good, some not so good... Click Here to Download
> It is a huge file (224.7mb)and will take a little over an hour  to download.
> 
> Had another great year, by far the most fun tournament of the year thanks to the Evergreen Archery Club!
> ...


I can not for the life of me figure out how to make this darn thing work. I created an account, and I see the link info... I even tried the download button on the top right... but then there is othing. HELP.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Kari - 

You shouldn't have to create an account or anything. Just enter the 3 letter code at the top right in the box provided and then click download. It'll make you wait 45 seconds or something and then click download again. Then it should download an executable file. After it is downloaded, open it. It'll extract the photos to whichever folder you choose. What I just described here worked for me, anyway.

You've got some good ones on there Jacques! I love the cemetery shots. Thanks!


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> Kari -
> 
> You shouldn't have to create an account or anything. Just enter the 3 letter code at the top right in the box provided and then click download. It'll make you wait 45 seconds or something and then click download again. Then it should download an executable file. After it is downloaded, open it. It'll extract the photos to whichever folder you choose. What I just described here worked for me, anyway.
> 
> You've got some good ones on there Jacques! I love the cemetery shots. Thanks!


That worked for me - unfortunately I had to bail out on the DL after 70MB, trying again later


----------



## Ijustwannashoot (Oct 12, 2006)

sundevilarchery said:


> I can not for the life of me figure out how to make this darn thing work. I created an account, and I see the link info... I even tried the download button on the top right... but then there is nothing. HELP.


after clicking on the link you will need to enter a code that is shown on the top right and then wait for a count down, if an ad pops up just skip it. Once the countdown is over click download again and it should start. - no need to sign up for an account
hope this helps!


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Thanks guys. I have it downloading now.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i wanted to go . bloody exams. why did they have to be the same weekend!


----------



## Broken X (Sep 9, 2002)

*Fantastic pics!!*

Jim, you can sure layout a course! If those pics dont make you want to go try a FITA Field...nothing will! 

Crystal, thank you for the reports and taking the time to post all those photos. I will call you tomorrow for more detail. Whats wrong with wearing flip flops in the rimrock? I heard the snakes dont bite that hard anyway!

Andy and Matt, lol you guys need to go at it again at NFAA Nationals... Im looking forward to seeing you again Matt.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

Thank you Bob. 
The last time I was in Seattle I stoped by the shop, and just to prove how long it had been, I pulled up while I was yaken on the phone and saw the key pad by the side entrance. I thought man its become pretty exclusive! Then I realized it was now premera!! I found the shop and chatted with your folks and told them to say hello to you.

Jim C


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Bowmn said:


> Thank you Bob.
> The last time I was in Seattle I stoped by the shop, and just to prove how long it had been, I pulled up while I was yaken on the phone and saw the key pad by the side entrance. I thought man its become pretty exclusive! Then I realized it was now premera!! I found the shop and chatted with your folks and told them to say hello to you.
> 
> Jim C



Hey Bobby, how's it going. As for Andy, he took advantage of this being my first time. At leasts I didn't miss a target completely. Did I Andy?:wink: Once I figured out the extreme angle thing it was all down hill. I had a good time. Jim did a great job. A man after my own heart.

See everyone in Darrington.


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey Matt now that you tried FITA Field, how 'bout some good ol fashioned target FITA? There is a Star FITA next Saturday at the WCW in Kenmore. Jahna and the Dugemeister will be there all the way from Montana. And it is only 15 bucks to shoot 144 arrows plus practice. 90 70 50 and 30 meters. 36 arrows at each distance. It will be a good time.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Andy, I had already planned on being there. I have the Oregon Safari this weekend. No time off from shooting. Gotta love it.


----------



## Paul Williams (Jun 18, 2006)

*Great tournament*

Jim, Ed, and all the guys and girls at Evergreen Archery Club; thank you for a great tournament. lots of steep shots and climbing up and down the ridge. i loved it. alot of campers this year too. that was to cool. i will definately be back next year with a couple of more friends. 

and my letter to the parks department is in the mail NOW. thanks for letting us know. i hope we can bombard them with mail, and that you get to stay where you are. 

see ya next year,
cheers,
Paul Williams
Kalispell, MT


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

USNarcher said:


> Andy, I had already planned on being there. I have the Oregon Safari this weekend. No time off from shooting. Gotta love it.


Sweet! See you there.


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

SuperX said:


> These are no hooker boots but they are certainly far from sensible! :wink:


You are just too funny!!! You should have gotten a picture of me shooting the last target on the first day. I shot with one boot on , one boot off. The soul was half off and I didn't want to lose it. So I just shot in my sock. 

Now did I hear rumors about Worlds?? :wink::tongue:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

G33k said:


> You are just too funny!!! You should have gotten a picture of me shooting the last target on the first day. I shot with one boot on , one boot off. The soul was half off and I didn't want to lose it. So I just shot in my sock.
> 
> Now did I hear rumors about Worlds?? :wink::tongue:


Hmmm A sports psych consultant shooting with half a "Soul". I wanna talk to you about your spiritual game.

I know, not supposed to correct spelling, but couldn't resist, solely for amusement purposes:embara:


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

G33k said:


> You are just too funny!!! You should have gotten a picture of me shooting the last target on the first day. I shot with one boot on , one boot off. The soul was half off and I didn't want to lose it. So I just shot in my sock.
> 
> Now did I hear rumors about Worlds?? :wink::tongue:


LOL!

Hey, it was a classic AT confrontation - I still get asked about hooker boots and poacher boots (and I am sure you do too). :wink:

Someday I hope I am good enough to shoot in hooker boots :mg:


I remember last year when some showed up in pedal pushers and sandals and I know for a fact they would have not made it through this year's shoot in that garb - at least not within 8 hours


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

will the nationals be at the same place and time next year?


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

It will be at the same place next year; as for dates, let Mr. Cowgill fill us in on that subject.


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

Nationals / World Trials will be at the same location, two courses some new and more difficult terrain. The time will be early June. I will alternate dates to have no conflict with Big Sky. So it someone can get me dates for that shoot I can submit dates for the trials.

Jim Cowgill
Evergreen Archery Club


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

How come you can't have it later like this year, the later you have it; especially in June the better chance it will be dry.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Bowmn said:


> some new and more difficult terrain.



You are officially nuts.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

sundevilarchery said:


> You are officially nuts.


i agree, but that's where the fun is :teeth: :wink:


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

That rougher part was just a touch tongue in cheek. The later dates are already taken up on the NAA calendar. 

JC


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Bowmn said:


> That rougher part was just a touch tongue in cheek. JC


Oh Thank God.


----------



## marianigp (May 1, 2006)

*What About Martin Or Hoyt*

I missed the shoot....I could cry.
I'm writing a letter to Spokane also, hope I'm not too late.
I noticed alot of Hoyt shirts in the pics, have you asked Hoyt or Martin (since they're local..sort of) for support. 
Not sure if they would consider it; I hope we can keep you guys around.
Do you have numbers on how many people traveled from out of state and country to shoot there? It may do some good to show how your promoting the city of Spokane as well as Washington State. How many people from out of state or country are going to trailer their horses to ride there? Maybe you could get some backing from the hotels in the area since they do gain a bit finacially from those shooters that travel to your shoots....as well as local restaurants. 
Just some thoughts....I got to get writing. 
Good Luck! I hope to see you next year!


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

Right now we are waiting for a 3 year contract that has been verbally agreed to by the parks manager. After we have the contract in hand we will start applying heavy pressure to the Mayor and the parks board. I will then ask for letters from manufacturers and local businesses ect.
Thank you for taking the time to write I greatly appreciate it!

JC


----------



## Bowmn (Jun 5, 2006)

*Fields on NAA Web Site*

Has anyone seen postings or scores on the NAA web site? I know that I had to leave town right after the shoot to go to work, but I haven't seen anything on the site at all. Can someone tell me otherwise?

Thanks,
Jim Cowgill 
Evergreen Archery Club


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Nope. They aren't posted there. I'm bummed.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Otherwise. :nyah:


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

USNarcher said:


> Otherwise. :nyah:


Sure feels that way.


----------



## Chopper94 (Jan 26, 2003)

The scores were posted on the NAA site today.


----------

